# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  SIPA 2012 "III SIMPOSIUM INTERNACIONAL DE LA PALTA"

## inform@cción

*7 y 8 de noviembre de 2012*  *Centro de Eventos "Vivero" Jockey Club, Hipódromo de Monterrico  Puerta 4*  SIPAAA.JPG  El mundo de la palta se encuentra en pleno crecimiento y el Perú se va posicionando como uno de los países con mayor futuro.Por eso en esta ocasión el III Simposium Internacional de la Palta Peruana (SIPA 2012), que Inform@ccion llevará a cabo este 7 y 8 de noviembre, tiene como principal interés resolver los problemas que se están presentando en los campos, convocando la participación de calificados ponentes en la materia, tanto nacionales como extranjeros. De esa manera productores y exportadores de la palta peruana podrán aprovechar al máximo la gran oportunidad de tomar contacto con los expertos palteros, técnicos y / o comerciales, y con los numerosos proveedores de bienes y servicios que están facilitando el notable desarrollo del negocio de la palta en el Perú.Uno tema de mayor relevancia tiene que ver con la regulación de la floración, amarre y desarrollo del fruto y quién mejor que el doctor Phd Samuel Salazar, experto del prestigioso INIFAP de México, para resolver las mayores interrogantes de nuestros agroexportadores.En nuestro país tenemos varios huertos de paltos con alta densidad de plantas, y para ello se requiere de un manejo especializado. En esta oportunidad el Ing. Claudio Hernández, de Propal Chile, absolverá las interrogantes sobre el manejo de huertos de paltos bajo este esquema de plantación.El Dr. Gary Bender, de la Universidad de California en Riverside, estará disertando sobre la pudrición de raíces y la patología del palto, así como el manejo de la canopia en paltos; dos temas de gran importancia para los peruanos involucrados en la producción y exportación de paltas.*¡**Un evento de la más alta calidad, para un público experto y conocedor del cultivo del palto!*Temas similares: XIII SIMPOSIUM INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA (SIUVA 2012) II Simposium Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2011) SIUVA 2010: 11vo Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (14 y 15 de Setiembre, 2010) SIUVA 2009:  X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (18 y 19 de Agosto, 2009) SIPA 2009: I Simposium Internacional de la Palta (24 y 25 de noviembre, 2009)

----------


## inform@cción

*¿**Sabe uste**d cómo está el mercado Estadounidense de la palta? ¿O, por qué nos está costando tanto llegar a los EEUU con paltas de buena calidad?*
Los expertos , James Johnson -Director de Rancho Simpática de California-, y Roan Araiza -Sales Director de Mission Produce, EEUU- , nos darán las respuestas este 7 y 8 de noviembre en el evento de la palta más importante del año,  *SIPA 2012*, y que se llevará a cabo en el Centro de Eventos Vivero del  Jockey Club en Lima-Perú

----------


## inform@cción

*SIPA 2012* - El evento más importante de la palta del año que se llevará a cabo en el Centro de Eventos Vivero del  Jockey Club en Lima-Perú, este 7 y 8 de noviembre
Averigüe y aprenda por qué tenemos tanta caída de fruta y cómo podemos lograr el equilibrio entre follaje y floración para lograr una cosecha de alta productividad. En esta oportunidad contaremos nada menos que con el Phd, Samuel Salazar García de INIFAP México  que es un experto en la materia. *¡UN EVENTO QUE NINGÚN PRODUCTOR DE PALTA SE PUEDE PERDER!!!*

----------


## inform@cción

SIPA 2012
¿Sabe usted qué resultados se tienen con los patrones clonales? ¿Es verdad que aumentan significativamente la producción y evitan el añerismo? Mónica Castro Valdebenito de la Universidad Católica de Valparaíso es una experta en la materia y estará disertando sobre el tema este 7 y 8 de noviembre en el evento más importante de la palta del año,  *SIPA 2012*. ¡NO SE PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD DE PREGUNTAR TODO LO QUE QUIERE SABER DEL TEMA!! Una oportunidad así no se repite dos veces!!

----------


## inform@cción

*TQC lanza paquete fitosanitario y nutricional para el cultivo de palto* fenologia palto.jpg
Tecnología Química y Comercio, empresa nacional que comercializa productos agrícolas, veterinarios y de sanidad ambiental, ha lanzado recientemente su portafolio de productos dirigidos al cultivo de palto, con el fin de que los productores obtengan los mejores rendimientos .
El portafolio incluye productos fitosanitarios, como herbicidas, insecticidas y fungicidas, que evitan que la planta se vea infectada por plagas y enfermedades, logrando un cultivo más sano; y también un paquete nutricional, dirigido a mejorar el rendimiento y la calidad, lo que redunda en beneficio de los agricultores.
En palabras del gerente de cultivos de TQC, Fernando Asencios, el paquete de palto está diseñado para ayudar a los fundos a  mantener cultivos sanos, y cosechas de alto rendimiento, pues sabemos  que es lo más prioritario para un negocio exitoso.
El paquete está determinado en base a las necesidades del cultivo en determinado momento de su fenología y también en base a los problemas más comunes que atraviesa, eligiendo productos de primera calidad, con gran eficacia y excelente poder residual; por ello confiamos en que es el paquete ideal para ofrecer a fundos y agricultores, dijo Hernán Sihuay, jefe del departamento técnico de TQC.

----------


## inform@cción

La Sierra Peruana tiene muchos atractivos que pocos peruanos conocen…  ¿Es la Sierra Peruana una alternativa para producir palta Hass temprana y lograr buenos precios en el mercado internacional? Si buscamos respuestas a este tema no se pierda en el SIPA 2012 la ponencia de Federico Beltrán, que ha trabajado en la Sierra y ha experimentado con el producto; él podrá darles la respuesta que tantos se hacen. Este 7 y 8 de noviembre en el Centro de Eventos Viveros del Jockey Club en Lima-Perú

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

*La reunión mundial de la palta SIPA 2012* 
El cultivo de la palta está de moda. El año pasado dimos un salto extraordinario al duplicar nuestras exportaciones de paltas. Este año también vamos a crecer, pero –valgan verdades– mucho menos de lo esperado. ¿Qué pasó? 
¿Por qué tuvimos tanta caída de fruta? ¿Por qué los precios en EE.UU. fueron tan bajos? ¿Qué causó la mancha negra al arribo de la fruta? En fin, son muchos los temas que merecen una explicación técnica para poder encarar con éxito el desafío de ascender al 2º lugar –después de México– en el ranking mundial de países exportadores de palta. Es verdad que ya superamos a Sudáfrica y que falta poco para superar a Chile, pero también es verdad que tenemos muchos problemas, tanto en el lado productivo como en el lado comercial. Pues bien, para eso viene SIPA 2012. Los más calificados ponentes de Chile, México, EE.UU., Francia y, por supuesto, del Perú se darán cita este 7 y 8 de noviembre en el más importante evento paltero del país. ¡Ahí nos vemos!

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## jara mariano

Las paltas peruanas no entran con facilidad a USA. por razones simples. 
No tienen la calidad de las mexicanas..... Cada vez que encuentro paltas peruanas en USA. Virginia,las compro porque me emociona encontrarlas algo de mi pais, pero en todos los casos he tenido experiencias desastrozas. Cuando ya las siento maduras y listas para comerlas, las abro y encuentro la pulpa negra. Este necrozamiento comienza en el apice donde esta la insersion del pedunculo. Esta situacion me ha sucedido en cuatro ocasiones. Tengo las respectivas fotografias y desde luego el exportador. 
El precio por unidad es totalmente no competitivo con las mexicanas.. Una unidad mexicana de tamano mediano comercial tiene un precio de entre 90 cts de dolar hasta 1 dolar... mientras la peruana en las mismas condiciones cuesta 1.60 dolares.. es decir casi el doble, y la calidad de la mexicana es superior. 
Me duele mucho hacer esa comparacion, y tengo fotos de ambos productos que las compre en el mismo mercado, es decir la mexicana y la peruana bajo condiciones similares... Tengo fotos de esa odiosa comparacion..pero la mexicana es superior lamentablemente en todo aspecto. 
A que se puede atribuir ese ennegrecimiento de la palta peruana???Encontre que el pedunculo estaba en ocasiones ya salido, es decir que ese pedazo donde queda el resto del pedunculo estaba abierto y parece que por esa herida penetra el hongo responsable.. No se a que se deba la debilidad de esa parte del pedunculo o es un mal manejo post cosecha..Las paltas mexicanass tienen el pedunculo cortado a raz de tal manera que ya no se rompe y no deja esa herida abierta.
En fin es cuestion de investigar mas..pero definitivamente, las paltas mexicanas tienen mas ventajas aca en USA.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Las paltas peruanas no entran con facilidad a USA. por razones simples. 
> No tienen la calidad de las mexicanas..... Cada vez que encuentro paltas peruanas en USA. Virginia,las compro porque me emociona encontrarlas algo de mi pais, pero en todos los casos he tenido experiencias desastrozas. Cuando ya las siento maduras y listas para comerlas, las abro y encuentro la pulpa negra. Este necrozamiento comienza en el apice donde esta la insersion del pedunculo. Esta situacion me ha sucedido en cuatro ocasiones. Tengo las respectivas fotografias y desde luego el exportador. 
> El precio por unidad es totalmente no competitivo con las mexicanas.. Una unidad mexicana de tamano mediano comercial tiene un precio de entre 90 cts de dolar hasta 1 dolar... mientras la peruana en las mismas condiciones cuesta 1.60 dolares.. es decir casi el doble, y la calidad de la mexicana es superior. 
> Me duele mucho hacer esa comparacion, y tengo fotos de ambos productos que las compre en el mismo mercado, es decir la mexicana y la peruana bajo condiciones similares... Tengo fotos de esa odiosa comparacion..pero la mexicana es superior lamentablemente en todo aspecto. 
> A que se puede atribuir ese ennegrecimiento de la palta peruana???Encontre que el pedunculo estaba en ocasiones ya salido, es decir que ese pedazo donde queda el resto del pedunculo estaba abierto y parece que por esa herida penetra el hongo responsable.. No se a que se deba la debilidad de esa parte del pedunculo o es un mal manejo post cosecha..Las paltas mexicanass tienen el pedunculo cortado a raz de tal manera que ya no se rompe y no deja esa herida abierta.
> En fin es cuestion de investigar mas..pero definitivamente, las paltas mexicanas tienen mas ventajas aca en USA.

 Hola Mariano: 
Publica las fotografías para poder discutir al respecto. Puedes adjuntar las imágenes o puedes insertarlas en el mensaje. Si necesitas ayuda me avisas. 
Con respecto al problema, me comenta mi hermano que algunos envían el producto con insuficiente materia grasa, lo cual hace que la palta adquiera ese color por dentro; aunque también se podría deber al tema del pedúnculo que mencionas. Sería cuestión de debatir al respecto. 
Saludos y gracias por la información de mercado.

----------


## inform@cción

¿Cómo manejar la canopia para lograr altas producciones? ¿Cuánto conoce usted del ¿tema?
 Ha tenido problemas similares en el pasado? Gary Bender, PhD de la Universidad de California en Riverside es el investigador que más conoce del tema a nivel mundial y estará en el SIPA 2012 para contestar todas sus dudas y preguntas. No deje de asistir al SIPA 2012, el evento de la palta más importante del año que se llevará a cabo en el Centro de Eventos Vivero del Jockey Club en Lima-Perú, este 7 y 8 de noviembre.

----------


## jara mariano

Es interesante eso de falta de materia grasa, podria haberlo notado si hubiera tenido la curiosidad de probarla y tal vez sentir esa sensacion que tenia al comer las paltas que cultivaba en el Peru en el fundo Mi Leslie Casma, eran una mantequilla como decimos los peruanos.. Tratare de encontrar nuevamente palta peruana en el mercado y hare un examen macro de degustacion. Ahora seria bueno saber si la materia grasa actua como un retardador de la sobremaduracion? o como asi se le puede atribuir ese ennegrecimiento a la falta de materia grasa..
Bruno soy medio inutil para pasar las fotos de mi camara a los comentarios, pero tratare de hacerlo pronto para que veas y te enteres de modo directo sobre el problema y de paso las empresas que envian estas paltas. Saludos.

----------


## jara mariano

Aca tenemos en la primera foto a la izquierda la palta peruana y a la derecha la mexicana despues de haber sigo abiertas para su consumo.Vemos muy claramente el ennegrecimiento de la pulpa, no asi la de la mexicana que se presenta muy limpia y brillante..La peruana me costo 1.60 dolares y la mexicana 0.79 ctvs de dolar.. La siguiente foto es para presentar las marcas y la procedencia.  IMG_1945.jpg IMG_1942.jpg

----------


## jara mariano

IMG_1946.jpg IMG_1947.jpg 
Otra foto mostrando las mismas paltas. a la izquierda la del Peru y la de la derecha la procedente de Mexico.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Información de mercado de primera mano...  
Gracias por compartir esas fotos con nosotros Mariano, porque es uno de los temas a tratar en el próximo Simposium Internacional de la Palta organizado por inform@cción. 
Saludos

----------


## jara mariano

Bruno, lo logre creo, alli te envio las fotos, ojala que te resulten utiles..Continuare observando porque siempre tengo la oportunidad de hacerlo...Tengo similares observaciones sobre la quinua no procesada, sobre el trigo pelado y la papa seca que vienen siendo exportadas en condiciones lamentables.. Te adelanto que los citados productos tienen pequenas piedras y eso es debido a la falta de tecnologia para la trilla en el caso de la quinua, el pelado que es artesanal seguro para el caso del tripo pelado y el secado tambien artesanal de la papa seca.. Realmente no esta bien. Escribi a Caretas para decirles si habia un control de calidad para esos productos que son exportados, pero jamas recibi respuesta y menos fue publicado el comentario ni las fotos....Se debe entender que todas esas deficiencias solo nos conducen a perder mercado, que es tan dificil de ganarlo.

----------


## jara mariano

Me alegra Bruno que lo hayas ya recibido.

----------


## inform@cción

Sigan nuestra página de Facebook, para toda obtener toda la información que necesitan del *III SIMPOSIUM INTERNACIONAL DE LA PALTA *  http://www.facebook.com/SIPAPERU  SIPAAA.JPG

----------


## inform@cción

Invitación al Face-01.jpg                        
http://www.facebook.com/INFORMACIONPARALAACCION?ref=ts&fref=ts

----------


## inform@cción

*PROGRAMACIÓN DEL SIPA 2012*   PROGRAMACION 1.jpg PROGRAMACION 2.jpg

----------


## inform@cción

Editorial: Por: Fernando Cillóniz   *III Simposio Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2012)*  *Para aprovechar las oportunidades de un mercado mundial en crecimiento * 1.jpg 
El mercado de la palta en los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica es inmenso. Y a pesar de su inmensidad, está creciendo alrededor de 10% por año. En ese sentido, las perspectivas para nuestros productores de palta son muy alentadoras. 
¡Cómo no van a ser favorables las perspectivas para nuestros palteros si – tal como celebramos en su debida oportunidad – el año pasado superamos la restricción sanitaria que nos impedía acceder a dicho mercado! 
Sin embargo, cuando todo parecía indicar que este año (2012) íbamos a lograr excelentes precios para nuestra fruta, contra todo pronóstico, el mercado estadounidense pagó muy por debajo de lo esperado. ¿Qué pasó? ¿Por qué cayeron los precios de nuestras paltas Hass en EEUU? 
Ciertamente la alta producción californiana incidió negativamente en los precios para los productores y exportadores de paltas peruanas. México – a pesar de ser el principal exportador de paltas a los EEUU – también aumentó sus exportaciones a su vecino de al lado. 
Pero hay otro motivo – y muy delicado – que también incidió en la baja del precio de nuestras paltas. Me refiero a la mala calidad de nuestra fruta al arribo. 
Efectivamente, este año ha habido muchos comentarios respecto al “negreamiento” de nuestras paltas. Resulta que la fruta se cosechó como de costumbre, con la calidad adecuada, y con el grado de madurez recomendado, tanto en contenido de aceite como de materia seca. O sea, las paltas se veían bien al momento de la cosecha, y al momento del empaque y enfriamiento. El problema ocurrió después. El “negreamiento” de las paltas ocurrió durante la travesía marítima hacia los puertos de destino. 
Se impone – pues – un análisis muy técnico y calificado respecto a este delicado problema de nuestras paltas. Para ello, no hay mejor evento que el Simposio Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2012) para aprender de los que saben, y evitar el deterioro de nuestras paltas, y recuperar el prestigio ganado anteriormente como productores y exportadores de paltas Hass de excelente calidad. 
Y hablando de problemas, la presente campaña 2012 enfrentó – también contra todo pronóstico – un alto porcentaje de caída de fruta. Es decir, la producción por hectárea cayó muy por debajo de lo esperado. 
En efecto, este año el rendimiento de los huertos de paltos va a disminuir, sobre todo en las grandes plantaciones del norte, aunque a nivel nacional el volumen exportado va a aumentar, pero básicamente por el aporte productivo de nuevos huertos de paltos. 
En fin, hay temas súper importantes que los peruanos tenemos que superar para consolidarnos como un gran proveedor de paltas a nivel mundial. Para ello – precisamente – hemos organizado el III Simposio Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2012) donde vendrán los más calificados expertos palteros de Chile, EEUU, México, Francia, y por supuestos del Perú. 
Como de costumbre, la asistencia será muy numerosa, tanto por el lado de productores como por el lado de proveedores, quienes exhibirán sus bienes y servicios en el AgroShow que siempre nos acompaña en este tipo de eventos. 
Así que ya saben; para convertirnos en una potencia paltera a nivel mundial… ¡Vive la inform@cción! ¡Vive el contacto con los que saben de paltas! ¡Vive el SIPA 2012! 
Lima, 17 de octubre de 2012

----------


## inform@cción

*III Simposio Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2012)*  
Mónica Castro Valdebenito, MSc, Profesora de la Universidad Católica de Valparaíso  Chile vendrá al SIPA 2012 para darnos a conocer las notables ventajas de utilizar patrones clonales en la producción de paltas en escala comercial. 
En efecto, los patrones clonales de paltos han probado ser excelentes para lograr la uniformidad de los huertos de paltos, sobre todo en sus primeros años de vida, cuando las plantaciones convencionales suelen ser muy desiguales; es decir, al primer y segundo año de su plantación. 
Además de la uniformidad, la producción de las plantaciones de paltos con patrones clonales es significativamente mayor que la producción de las plantaciones convencionales, pero más impresionante aún, es la precocidad de las plantaciones con este tipo de patrones. Efectivamente, una plantación de paltos con patrones clonales de 1 año, se asemeja mucho a una plantación convencional de 2 ó 3 años.  
La profesora Castro participa en un programa de investigación respecto a los patrones clonales de paltos, liderado por la prestigiosa Universidad Católica de Valparaíso  Chile, y su experiencia y conocimientos respecto a este tema tan importante la convierten en una de las ponentes más atractivas del próximo SIPA 2012 tendrá lugar en Lima, el 7 y 8 de noviembre entrante.  
Como de costumbre, la asistencia será muy numerosa, tanto por el lado de los productores como por el lado de los proveedores, quienes exhibirán sus bienes y servicios en el AgroShow que siempre nos acompaña en este tipo de eventos. 
Así que ya saben; para convertirnos en una potencia paltera a nivel mundial ¡Vive la inform@cción! 
¡Vive el contacto con los que saben de paltas! 
¡Vive el SIPA 2012!

----------


## inform@cción

Ya son casi 400 personas inscritas, SOLO FALTAS TÚ, inscríbete ya: http://www.sipa.pe/index-7.php  *¡¡QUEDAN POCOS DÍAS!!*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Mañana es el SIPA 2012 y ya está todo listo para el evento de palta más importante del año en el Perú. Esta vez se van a tocar temas como el de "la mancha negra" que afectó a nuestras exportaciones la campaña pasada.  
Por ello es importante que los palteros se reúnan en un evento como el SIPA todos los años, para discutir, debatir y plantear soluciones a los problemas que enfrenta el sector, para seguir creciendo de la manera en que lo vienen haciendo nuestras exportaciones de palta en el mundo. 
Es momento de tomar decisiones, y el SIPA 2012 es el lugar para tomarlas al lado de las personas que más saben sobre palta en el mundo. 
¡Los esperamos! Bienvenido  Mancha Negra.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Perú encontró mercado saturado de paltas en su primera incursión importante en EE.UU.*  *Por:* Norma Rojas 
El mercado de la palta hass en Estados Unidos, por el cual Perú esperó cerca de diez años, le jugó una mala pasada a los exportadores peruanos en su primera incursión importante sin restricciones cuarentenarias. Una fuerte producción californiana y una alta exportación mexicana coparon el mercado justo en la ventana comercial en que ingresaba Perú haciendo caer el precio en un 25% respecto a los rangos de la campaña anterior y relegando a un tercer lugar el interés de los consumidores por palta peruana. 
Según cifras de Prohass, Perú envió a EE.UU. un total de 768 contenedores (16,528 TM), es decir una tercera parte de sus exportaciones totales (3,481 contenedores) cuando lo que había planeado era enviar un 50% a Estados Unidos y el otro 50% a Europa. La saturación del mercado y los malos precios le hicieron virar a Europa donde el panorama tampoco estaba muy bueno. En este mercado la caída de precios era de entre 10% a 15% y en las últimas semanas la gran cantidad de palta peruana que llegó a este mercado se quedaba almacenada, según da cuenta la revista AgroNegociosPerú en su edición de octubre. 
José Antonio Gómez, gerente comercial de Camposol, la mayor exportadora peruana de paltas (Camposol exportó este año a EE.UU. aproximadamente 300 contenedores) manifestó a dicho medio que los precios en Estados Unidos estuvieron entre US$ 2.00 FOB y US$ 1.50 FOB por kilo. Aún así  dijo- era necesario venderle a este mercado o de lo contrario los resultados de ventas en Europa habrían sido desastrosos ya que por la abundancia de oferta internacional el mercado comunitario no habría podido absorber todo el volumen de palta que se presentó.  *Lección* 
Con esta primera experiencia negativa los exportadores peruanos han podido advertir que en Estados Unidos, cuando se producen estas subidas, prefieren -en primer lugar- la palta local, californiana, luego la mexicana que por su cercanía llega en mejores condiciones y, relegada a un tercer lugar, la palta peruana, señaló Gómez. 
El problema es que ahora sólo tenemos esos dos grandes mercados pero tenemos confianza en que Senasa logre pronto la apertura de Chile que podría absorber buena parte de las producciones nuevas que vendrán , también Japón un mercado de buenos precios, México, a donde se puede destinar algo y China que poco a poco viene aumentando sus consumos de palta, impulsado por los extranjeros que conocen la fruta , manifestó el ejecutivo. 
A pesar de estos inconvenientes Gómez opinó que la ventana comercial de Perú en Estados Unidos es la correcta tal vez un poco de palta temprana a Europa sería bueno, pero hay que ser realista, (en cuanto a precios) habrá años con US$ 2 FOB /Kg. y años con US$ 1.50 FOB/Kg. ,incluso con menos, dependiendo de las condiciones de producción de California y México. Debemos tener en cuenta que México produce 1 millón 200 mil TM y que un 10% a 12 % de incremento de este país equivale a toda la producción de Perú y eso lo complica todo, explicó. 
Lo bueno , incremento del consumo en EE .UU.                                                                                            No obstante, manifestó que lo favorable ha sido constatar el crecimiento en un 30% del mercado de paltas en EE.UU. donde los consumidores han tenido oportunidad de probar esta fruta en sus diferentes formas y no solo como guacamole, también en ensaladas y sandwichs. 
De acuerdo a cifras de las Hass Avocado Board (HAB), en 2011 las ventas de palta en EE.UU totalizaron US$2.900 millones, cifra un 11% superior a lo registrado en 2010. En el 2012, el consumo de la fruta en el primer semestre en EE.UU creció 30% interanual. 
Cadenas como Subway han incorporado la fruta a su oferta de sándwiches y cuentan con estrellas del deporte para promocionar el alimento en comerciales a nivel nacional.  *No se puede esperar buenos precios*  
Perú dentro del mercado de paltas de EE.UU. es un jugador pequeño, apenas vamos a representar el 5% a 10% del volumen total dentro de nuestra ventana comercial. Por más que aumentemos o dupliquemos el volumen ese mercado lo va absorber. No habrá buenos precios, pero el mercado va a comprar esa fruta. En cambio, si duplicáramos el volumen de exportaciones a Europa probablemente el mercado no podría absorberlo y los precios colapsarían. En ese sentido la apertura del mercado americano ha sido extraordinariamente buena, opinó. 
Los resultados de las exportaciones totales en valores no fueron estimados y recién se conocerían oficialmente en estas semanas.  *Se viene más producción* 
Gómez manifestó que la producción de palta en el Perú se irá incrementando aún más con el ingreso de nuevos proveedores y cuando los campos jóvenes empiecen a producir plenamente. El proceso de la palta toma tiempo -dijo- son tres años para ver la primera producción y al cuarto recién se ve algo más de volumen. 
Mucho de lo plantado en Perú es nuevo. Hay plantaciones de uno, dos, tres y las de cuatro años. Así por ejemplo, las 2/3 partes de las áreas de paltos de Camposol tienen 4 a 5 años y esas van a empezar a producir la próxima campaña. De manera que al 2015 vamos a ver importantes volúmenes y las exportaciones van a ser fuertes, manifestó. 
En cuanto a las proyecciones para el próximo año, dijo que aún el panorama es incierto ya que la subida de temperatura en los meses pasados, o más exactamente la falta de frío, afectó la floración en palta. Teníamos unos estimados bastante optimistas antes pero hemos los hemos visto bastante afectados; en el norte va haber una producción mejor que la de este año pero no la que esperábamos, es un producto temprano, el porcentaje recién lo sabremos entre noviembre y diciembre", señaló Gómez.  *Fuente: http://www.agronegociosperu.org/noticias/051112_n1.htm*

----------


## inform@cción

*SIMPOSIUM INTERNACIONAL DE LA PALTA 2012 (SIPA)* 
El III Simposio Internacional de la Palta, SIPA 2012, culminó con éxito el jueves 8 de noviembre y compartió entre sus beneficios, la presencia de grandes especialistas en palto y empresas expertas en gestión agrícola, riego y fertilización.  
Con una asistencia de más de 450 personas, el evento se distinguió por su excelente organización y la convocatoria de gran cantidad de productores de palta de todo el Péru. 
Según el presidente de la consultora _Inform__@__ccion_ organizadora del evento- Fernando Cillóniz Benavides, la producción de palta en los valles andinos tiene un futuro prometedor para la sierra. Debido a las peculiaridades del clima peruano, se puede producir palta todo el año, lo que permitiría al Perú exportar dicho producto durante los 12 meses del año. La producción de palta en los valles andinos tiene por ello un futuro prometedor para la sierra, anunció Cillóniz. 
La palta es un cultivo de altísimo valor en el cual se puede invertir cerca de US$ 30 mil por hectárea, igualmente el arándano es otro producto muy interesante que también puede desarrollarse bien en la sierra. Finalmente, vamos encontrando espacios y productos en esta región tan humilde, explicó. 
Las exportaciones de palta durante la campaña 2012, no han sido tan auspiciosas como se esperaba, y una de las causas principales para este bajo incremento en los envíos fue la presencia de la mancha negra. Precisamente para tratar este tema la tercera edición del Simposium Internacional de la Palta (SIPA), contó con la participación del especialista en postcosecha, Rodrigo Díaz Ramos, quien indicó las causas y medidas paliativas para dichas manchas.
La palta es un fruto climatérico, cuyos cambios no solo se producen de forma temprana y acelerada en la postcosecha, sino que la fisiología de este comportamiento produce cambios propios debido al estrés y que afectan ostensiblemente en el manejo de la postcosecha 
Rodrigo Díaz, señaló que previo al corte de la fruta del árbol, se producen cambios en el potencial osmótico de la planta y de los frutos, lo que se traduce en un aumento de la turgencia de las células, sobre todo de las que conforman la epidermis. 
Una vez cortada la fruta, se aceleran los procesos fisiológicos asociados al estrés del fruto, que se encuentra en su estado de mayor susceptibilidad, y en la medida que pasan los días suceden cambios asociados a la respiración (mayor tasa de producción de CO2, generación de etileno), baja en la inmunidad natural, explicó.  *Cambios externos en el producto* 
Igualmente, el especialista en postcosecha mencionó que los cambios externos más comunes que se dan en el producto son: el cambio de color (en el caso de la variedad Hass) y opacidad de la piel. Además y debido a la necrosis de tejidos celulares (lenticelosis), el fruto se hace más susceptible a desórdenes de la piel y a enfermedades. 
Manifestó así mismo que las manchas se presentan a causa del alto potencial hídrico en las plantas al momento de la cosecha, a consecuencia del riego, lluvias, entre otros, y el manipuleo agresivo durante la cosecha y transporte. Igualmente es muy perjudicial someter la fruta a la exposición de altas temperaturas, radiaciones directas desde la cosecha hasta el empaque, y falta de ventilación en el almacenaje. 
Otro tema de vital importancia que se trató en el III Simposium Internacional de la Palta fue el manejo de la poda como clave para el éxito de la producción y por consiguiente de la rentabilidad en los huertos de paltos. Por ese motivo es muy importante realizar un estratégico manejo de la canopia, tal como señalo el especialista en horticultura subtropical, Gary S. Bender. 
El manejo de canopia tiene marcada incidencia sobre distintos factores productivos como son la productividad, el añerismo (alternancia productiva) y el calibre de la fruta. Asimismo hay otros factores que son claves para realizar la poda, como el control fitosanitario, costo operativo, seguridad laboral, etc. 
Al respecto, refirió que la poda debe ser enfocada de manera tal que se mantengan los árboles iluminados dentro del marco de plantación, logrando un máximo de aprovechamiento de la luz y buscando siempre la máxima eficiencia productiva.  *La importancia de la poda* 
En ese sentido, Gary S. Bender, dijo que la forma estratégica de realizar una adecuada poda es realizarlo en el primer año para que de esa manera se establezca las principales ramas, y en los años siguientes establecer brotes verticales que compitan con la rama central. 
Seguidamente las ramas débiles se deben cortar con el propósito de crear pequeños agujeros en el arbusto que permitan el ingreso de la luz solar, y en los años posteriores podar las ramas laterales vigorosas para mantener la forma de la central. 
Además, el especialista en horticultura tropical recomendó que la poda se debe realizar cada año, a inicios de la temporada primaveral y por ningún motivo a fin de año, época que empieza el verano.  *El mercado estadounidense* 
Uno de los principales mercados a donde se destina la palta Hass nacional es el mercado norteamericano (Estados Unidos y Canadá) por esa razón es importante conocer la tendencia de consumo de dicho producto en los próximos años._ La participación de la palta peruana en el mercado norteamericano durante el 2011 significó el 35% del total exportado._ 
En ese sentido el administrador de categorías y ventas en paltas de Mission Products, David Fausset, señaló que sólo en el mercado estadounidense la palta nacional representó el 6% del mercado total. Según dijo, esto responde a que la estrategia peruana es vender al por menor con el objetivo de no inundar el mercado. 
Asimismo, refirió que el consumidor estadounidense es una persona llena de hábitos, y por lo mismo antes de elegir un producto se fija mucho en la apariencia externa, el tipo de envoltura usado, y otros detalles, pero una vez familiarizado con el producto confía mucho en él.   
Para que Perú pueda ganarse un nombre en el mercado americano tendrá que enviar paltas de muy buena calidad. De esa forma dará una buena impresión, porque de lo contrario el producto no ingresará a las tiendas por muchos años. 
Igualmente manifestó que el producto debe ser comercializado por las personas adecuadas, que ofertarán la palta al precio justo y para ello se debe conocer bien el lugar a donde está destinado. 
Como datos adicionales señaló que la palta peruana entró al mercado canadiense en el 2007, mientras que a Estados Unidos en el 2011. El volumen proyectado de envío de paltas nacionales a Canadá y Estados Unidos es: En el 2013 se estima enviar 0.076 mil millones de libras, 2014 (0,124 mil millones de libras), 2015 (0,150 mil millones de libras), 2016 (0,201 mil millones de libras). 
Otros temas de igual importancia se trataron en el último SIPA 2012 y logró la atención de los asistentes, quienes pudieron resolver muchas dudas para mejorar la productividad de sus campos de paltos.

----------


## jara mariano

Hoy dia en un mercado minorista de Arlington Va. encontre buenisimas paltas mexicanas a dos por un dolar. Jamas antes habia comprado a ese precio las paltas que hoy  dia encontre. Les doy esta informacion para seguir conversando sobre la sobreoferta que podria haber de este producto a nivel mundial. 
A cerca de los problemas que tienen las paltas peruanas exportadas a USA. me parece que las explicaciones del especialista Rodrigo Diaz son bastante generales, creo que era necesario presionarlo algo si cabe el termino a fin de que se tenga una causa mas aproximada y mas puntual, de tal modo que los cultivadores de palta puedan  corregir con mas aproximacion o si se quiere con mayor precision..Particularmente pienso que el manejo del riego es de primerisima importancia.. 
Ojala podamos mejorar la calidad de la palta peruana y  tenerla aca como cuando la teniamos en el Peru.. con esa calidad que es de primera.

----------


## inform@cción

Estimados asistentes al SIPA 2012: 
Queremos expresarles nuestro más profundo agradecimiento por la confianza depositada en Inform@cción en el III Simposium Internacional de la Palta – SIPA 2012. La asistencia de más de 450 personas al Simposio confirma el éxito del mismo.
Creemos haber cumplido con nuestros participantes y nos sentimos muy satisfechos por el éxito del evento. La calidad de los conferencistas y los temas tratados ha permitido a los participantes acceder a lo último en tecnología y conocimiento sobre el cultivo de la palta, además de tratar problemas y situaciones que se han venido presentando este año con este importante cultivo. 
Esperamos haber cumplido con sus expectativas y confiamos en que nos volveremos a encontrar en el próximo SIPA 2013.
Agradeciéndoles nuevamente por su asistencia esperamos poder verlos nuevamente en nuestro próximo evento, el I Simposium Internacional de Cítricos (SIC)  2013, 14 y 15 de marzo de 2013 en Centro “Viveros” del Jockey Club.
Cordialmente, 
Fernando Cillóniz B
Presidente inform@cción

----------


## inform@cción

01 (89) (Copiar).jpg01 (114) (Copiar).jpg01 (21) (Copiar).jpg01 (65) (Copiar).jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Compartimos con todos una interesante presentación de Marco Mattar (Chile), sobre "Manejo Cultural para Maximizar la Calidad y Productividad en el Palto". El video estará dividido en varias partes, ya que la presentación dura más de una hora en total, así que iremos subiendo diariamente secciones de 10 ó 20 minutos.       
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Parte 3 y 4 de la presentación de Marco Mattar (Chile) en el SIPA 2012...       
Saludos

----------


## jara mariano

Excelente la conferencia, nos conduce a un criterio importante que, en agricultura no es posible la imitacion, tenemos que experimentar en nuetros propios campos bajo las condiciones que tenemos. Esto que implica? que el Estado debe reforzar la investigacion y la innovacion tecnologica o en su defecto las empresas privadas deben asociarse para tener sus propios centros de investigacion situadas en la areas de su influencia. 
El Peru en especial la costa,tiene muchas ventajas comparativas en lo referente a dos aspectos fundamentales, clima y suelos, por lo tanto los cultivadores de palto debian enforcarse en mejorar las labores pertinentes al cultivo en funcion de su realidad y eso se logra solo con investigacion insitu.
Bruno muy agradecido por haber colgado en el Forum la conferencia. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Benjamín: 
A mí también me pareció muy útil la charla, porque como decía Marco, no hay recetas mágicas en agricultura y hay que saber adaptarse a las condiciones específicas de cada uno para obtener los mejores resultados. La charla simplemente nos da algunas pautas que hay que tener en cuenta para tomar decisiones orientadas a buscar la mejor productividad del palto año tras año. 
Mañana voy a publicar la parte 5 y 6, y así hasta llegar a la parte 9, donde termina la presentación. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Compartimos los fragmentos 5 y 6 de la presentación de Marco Mattar (Chile) en el SIPA 2012... Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Compartimos los fragmentos 7, 8 y 9 de la presentación de Marco Mattar (Chile) en el SIPA 2012... Espero les sirva de referencia para la toma de decisiones.         
Saludos

----------

